# Démarrage impossible sur LiveCD Slitaz



## ubu53 (11 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé de faire démarrer mon Mac (touche C enfoncée) sur un LiveCD de Slitaz sans succès.
Quelqu'un aurait-il réussi à le faire? Merci.


----------



## GillesF (13 Juillet 2009)

essaye avec la touche alt


----------



## ubu53 (24 Août 2009)

Merci GillesF,
Désolée de ne pas t'avoir répondu plus tôt. J'ai testé avec la touche  Alt sans succès également. Par contre, j'ai recommencé avec "C " sur les Mac de deux amis et cela a parfaitement fonctionné.


----------



## GillesF (28 Août 2009)

Bizarre ca... mais ca sort de mes compétences et je n'ai jamais eu le problème


----------

